# Here's one of my special segmented pen I did for a friend



## Steve Kondo (Oct 6, 2016)

My friend put this pen in his personal collection.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 6, 2016)

What pen kit is that...looks great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve Kondo (Oct 6, 2016)

Lou that's Emperor Black Ti / Rhodium. Thanks


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 6, 2016)

That is gorgeous Steve! Do you have a picture of it closed?


----------



## Steve Kondo (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes I do here you go

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2016)

That's fabulous. I've never been a fan of segmented anything although I have always respected the work and skill it takes, but when I first saw Jerry's work and now yours it has inspired me to try it some day. It does look fun and rewarding to make that. For me, I would have to have perfect lines and intersections or I wouldn't turn it - it looks like yours does have. Great job.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steve Kondo (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks Kevin, yeah perfect lines are a must. It takes a lot of practice. But its rewarding


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2016)

Holy smokes!! That is awesomer than the last one!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 6, 2016)

Spectacular!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 6, 2016)

I have to agree with @Kevin That is spectacular and one of these days I really want to give it a try, although with the way my day has been going today it'd look like a Picasso when I was done

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I have to agree with @Kevin That is spectacular and one of these days I really want to give it a try, although with the way my day has been going today it'd look like a Picasso when I was done


Kevin said Fabulous -- I said Spectacular!! get your story straight!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 6, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Kevin said Fabulous -- I said Spectacular!! get your story straight!



It's Fabtacular!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I have to agree with @Kevin That is spectacular and one of these days I really want to give it a try, although with the way my day has been going today it'd look like a Picasso when I was done


Nothing wrong with Picasso! Esp when you mess them up and need an excuse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Kondo (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks a lot all you guys. Means much to me to hav my work recognized and appreciated.


----------



## Tony (Oct 7, 2016)

So far everything you have shown us has been great, I look forward to seeing more! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Kondo (Oct 7, 2016)

Tony said:


> So far everything you have shown us has been great, I look forward to seeing more! Tony



Thanks Tony I'll post more today once I assess any damage I might have from the storm.


----------



## Tony (Oct 7, 2016)

Hope everything is okay Steve. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 7, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

